# Dovetail jig storage



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Maybe not exactly a jig, but rather a fixture. A few months ago I saw a post on another forum of a really neat way to store you dovetail jig and components. I asked the fellow (Steve) if he minded that I use his design and make one for myself as well as share it. He approved kindly.

Here is the version I made for myself and hopefully sharing it will inspire and give y'all some ideas along these lines if you are interested.

Enjoy the pictures and thanks for looking. Again... always happy to answer any questions.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very Nice Bob

And a good way to keep all the parts for the dovetail jig in one spot plus a neat way to take the jig from place to place.
Plus it puts the router up a bit (higher)so you can see what's going on when you make a dovetail cut and that's handy when you make that 1st cut to stop the rip out on the pins.

Bj


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks bj.... I thought it was a unique idea and was a fun little project to make as well. Has come in very handy so far like you said.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice job Bob. First the work bench, then the router table, now this... before long you are going to have to make some projects just for fun!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Mike,

haha... I have plenty of those too  

Hope all is going well for you my old friend.


----------

